# NCDA Soil Test Results



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

This fall I'm going to go out with 46-0-0 Urea and SOP for samples 1-3 and probably 10-10-10 for sample 4. I will also put down lime as recommended. Does anyone have a better suggestion or thoughts? I'm mainly lost with interpreting the CEC, Mn, Zn, etc. and where I stand.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Each nutrient is indexed. That means the raw findings of the testing is converted to a 0-100 scale with index values falling between 50-70 being "optimum". You can use lab specific conversion factors to calculate the original tested valuespm or lbs/acre. For more information: http://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/pdffiles/obook.pdf
As your intended applications mirror the lab recommendations, you're GTG.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm also in NC and HM% needs to be above 1 - this is organic content.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Marlon Where did you find that 1% HM benchmark?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t26a662slz08u8k/soil%20report%20explanation.pdf?dl=0

Page 3.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Marlon Thanks for the link. I don't think I've seen it quantified before. I owe you a link: https://www.gardenmyths.com/humus-does-not-exist-says-new-study/

Anyone got an extra $199 to open the paywall and see the study? :roll:


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

@Ridgerunner I did not read it - the gist is - there is no humus? Lol.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Although the author of that article didn't do the study, he does a decent job of giving a synopsis. Basically, they (along with many others-there are two schools) propose that the components that we attribute to humus/humic substances and by which we define humus, don't exist in nature, that they are a creation of the method used to extract them. I think they have a good argument.


----------

